# My Macbeth experience



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> *Part 2 - rehearsal*
> 
> Never been to a rehearsal before so didn't know what to expect. I thought it would be 'stop start' but not a bit of it. This was so like a performance, if the orchestra hadn't been in Tshirts & tracky bottoms you'd think it was the real thing. Sometimes the singers 'marked' to conserve their voices but that didn't spoil it.
> 
> ...


----------

